# ANT soll Ordnerstruktur löschen



## dadom110 (17. Oktober 2007)

Guten Tag Zusammen,

hab hier ein Eclipse Projekt, das ich mit einem Ant Script "cleanen" will. Dazu sollten einige Ordner gelöscht werden (egal ob Files, oder nicht leere Ordner)

VerzeichnisAufbau:

<ProjektDir>
...
...
/temp/.shadow/  (alle Inhaltelöschen)
/plugins/p1/classes (alle InhalteLöschen)
/plugins/p2/classes  (alle InhalteLöschen)
/plugins/lala/.... (im plugins-Ordner sollen alle Ordner durchgegangen werden, in denen jeweil die Inhalte des classes Ordner gelöscht werden (ohne das die plugins festgelegt werden welche das sind) 

den build-Order habe ich schon raus bekommen:

```
<target name="clean" description="Cleans up the project build folder">
		<tstamp>
			<format property="dt-stamp" pattern="yyyy-MM-dd-HH-mm" />
			<format property="d-stamp" pattern="yyyy-MM-dd" />
		</tstamp>
		<delete dir="${basedir}/build" />
	</target>
```

Geht so was?

grüße
Dom


----------



## zeja (17. Oktober 2007)

Wie du einen einfachen Ordner löscht hast du ja schon rausgefunden. Das mit den plugin-Unterordnern müsste so gehen:


```
<delete includeemptydirs="true" verbose="true">
	<fileset dir="plugins" includes="**/classes" />
</delete>
```


----------

